# I can't decide which coop



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Maybe you can all vote and let me know what you think. These three are my top picks for the new coop. Of course it won't be EXACTLY like any of these but pretty close. What do you think?




























On all of them, the runs will be covered in a similar fashion to the existing coop and then the run will connect to our garden fencing so that they can have access (when we allow it) to the garden and its bounty.

Oh and I am really enamored with the grey and white so they will all be finished in those colors.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

#3, the bigger the better!!


----------



## jeannej09 (Mar 3, 2016)

#3, what website did you find these on


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

#3,it's big enough to get in it to clean it really good


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

jeannej09 said:


> #3, what website did you find these on


I second that question, and hope you will provide pics when it is complete!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Strength against storms and easiness to clean are my top priorities. #3 would be my choice overall, but I dont know about cleaning. I dont see an entrance into the area where the ramp goes up to the coop. It appears to be all caged in.
I'd like the paint scheme if it were reversed; grey trim and white sides (to reflect sunlight.)
This is just some thoughts I had, nothing more.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Personally- I would consider it absolutely essential that you can walk into the run area standing upright without stooping for general cleaning, maintenance, catching chickens etc.
Any coop/run that requires you to stoop or crawl on all 4's is not really a great option.
A solid roof is an essential. Some shade from the sun also essential.
Otherwise the layout and design is a personal choice thing.
That's just my (limited) experience anyway!

P.S. I fitted a guttering system to the roof of my coop/shelter. This has proved invaluable in keeping the coop nice and dry.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

33333333333!!!!! Love it! I don't like the second one at all, the top pick is my second choice but 3 is much better!


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

They all are so small, but the third one looks good to me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Feline said:


> Personally- I would consider it absolutely essential that you can walk into the run area standing upright without stooping for general cleaning, maintenance, catching chickens etc.
> Any coop/run that requires you to stoop or crawl on all 4's is not really a great option.
> A solid roof is an essential. Some shade from the sun also essential.
> Otherwise the layout and design is a personal choice thing.
> ...


I agree. Hubby built something like 2 and I've banged my head so many times I'm ready to burn it down. I can't deal with stuff I have to bend anymore. I have had a lot bloody scabs on my head. Think about the weather, the ease, sturdiness and rodent and predators.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

crabapple said:


> They all are so small, but the third one looks good to me.


Bigger is better, isn't it!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, the last one is my favorite so I think that's which one I'm going with. all but that plan were found on

http://www.mypetchicken.com/

I can't remember where I found that last one but I like it so much, it's my wallpaper on my laptop for now. 

I'm only planning on having about 5 hens in that coop so I don't need a LOT of room...

Remind me of that later on in the summer when we start construction.

Oh and thanks for all the votes!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Make sure you have plenty of input in regard to weather, and shade.


----------

